# Your Favorite Made-For-TV Movies



## Guttersnipe (Jul 24, 2021)

Thought this belonged more in this forum. What are your favorites? I have mostly only seen horror films on this medium. Of note: I enjoyed the 1990 two-part series adaptation of Stephen King's It than the recent installments, but this is almost entirely due to Tim Curry's involvement. I thought Trilogy of Terror (1975) was a wonderful adaptation of Richard Matheson's work. I like Don't Be Afraid of the Dark (1973) and Gargoyles (1972) for their nostalgic cheesiness. Duel (1971) is a thriller and another Matheson work that I thought was really good.


----------



## Rodders (Jul 25, 2021)

As much as i adored Babylon 5, i really struggled with their TV movies, with the exception of "In The Beginning", which i thought was awesome.

Perhaps Battlestar Galactica. The original one because i was a kid and it was exciting, the reboot because it was awesome and really impressed me when i first saw it.

I also enjoyed the Childhoods End "mini series".

Big shout out to Columbo, though.


----------



## AllanR (Jul 25, 2021)

World on a Wire (fassbender '73)
Where Have all the People Gone ('74, though the explanation at the end sucks)
Paper Man ('71, perhaps the first hacker movie?)


----------



## Droflet (Jul 25, 2021)

For me it was, *The Missles of October*. I lived through the near panic of the Cuban missile crisis, and this movie really hit the mark. 
No doubt, there are many more that have slipped through the cracks of time. I look forward to people jogging my memory.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Jul 25, 2021)

*Threads *is the most horrendous depiction of a nuclear strike on a city. Likely it would have struggled to get a cinematic release, but brilliantly realised it's message of the futility of nuclear war.

The two-parter of The Stand was very well done, and although the ending sucks a little, it's unlikely to be bettered.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 25, 2021)

*Horror at 37, 000* 1973 . This film had great cast . In places it's bonkers and silly but, overall, it's a good and very entertaining film.


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 25, 2021)

Salem’s Lot


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 25, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Salem’s Lot



Directed and produced by Tobe Hooper .   Yes, that's petty good miniseries , well acted and well paced and  wonderfully creepy .


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 25, 2021)

paranoid marvin said:


> *Threads *is the most horrendous depiction of a nuclear strike on a city. Likely it would have struggled to get a cinematic release, but brilliantly realised it's message of the futility of nuclear war.
> 
> The two-parter of The Stand was very well done, and although the ending sucks a little, it's unlikely to be bettered.



I seen  *Threads* , well done , very realistic and very grim. 

It had a great cast. Jamie Sheridan stole  the show s Randall Flagg . Yes ,  The ending  was weak but overall , tis quite good.


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 25, 2021)

*Truly Madly Deeply*

This out at the same time as Ghost, which was a massive hit starring Demi Moore and Patrick Swayze.
TMD has a similar premise but much more charm and humour, with Alan Rickman as a slightly grumpy and dishevelled ghost, and Juliette Stephenson as his grieving widow.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 25, 2021)

Rodders said:


> As much as i adored Babylon 5, i really struggled with their TV movies, with the exception of "In The Beginning", which i thought was awesome.
> 
> Perhaps Battlestar Galactica. The original one because i was a kid and it was exciting, the reboot because it was awesome and really impressed me when i first saw it.
> 
> ...



Most of the B5 were not quite up to the Series .   * In the Beginning* certain was  and so was *Thirdspace *which was very dark , nasty and Lovecraftain. 

I like the origin* Battlestar Galactica  *pilot film , it was like Star Wars for the television . The series itself , didn't just  live up to pilot . Glen Larson could have done alot better than he did with the rest of the series.  The New Galactica is amazing  ! 

*Childhoods End* was a superb adaption for Arthur C. Clarks novel .


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 25, 2021)

*The Wrong Trousers*
An Aardman classic.


----------



## Stenevor (Jul 25, 2021)

*To Catch a Killer *is worth a watch.


----------



## Vince W (Jul 27, 2021)

*The Day After *was one I enjoyed.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 1, 2021)

*V  the 1983 Miniseries* . Seemingly friendly aliens who not what they seem. This one is ver y well done for a tv science fiction program of it era.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 2, 2021)

*Kolchak The Night Stalker * 1972 telefilm 
*Kolchak The Night Strangler  *1973  telefilm


----------



## CupofJoe (Aug 3, 2021)

I hate to admit it but the Christmas movies that appear on channels like Hallmark [or Sony Christmas in the UK]. they are almost universally mawkish, polite and heart warming, but I can't help liking them. One of the better ones is *The Road To Christmas* [with Clark Greg].
Also [and I'm really baring my soul here] the *Signed, Sealed, Delivered* TVMs. They are awful but I can't tear myself away from them...


----------



## KGeo777 (Aug 3, 2021)

The Night Stalker/Strangler
Salem's Lot
Duel
Gargoyles
 Killdozer!
 Trilogy of Terror (for one episode)
  Curse of the Black Widow
  An Evening of Edgar Allen Poe
  Devil Dog: The Hound of Hell


Others:

The Love War
Savages
Brotherhood of the Bell
Trapped (man locked in department store with vicious guard dogs)
The Great Ice Rip-Off
Revenge
Five Desperate Women
Dying Room Only
Scream of the Wolf
Black Noon
Goodnight My Love
Visions (probably inspired the Dead Zone)
A Cold Night's Death
Haunts of the Very Rich
Snatched
Outrage
The Death Squad
The Strange and Deadly Occurrence


----------

